# Brotherly Love...



## Makalakumu (May 3, 2006)

My brother and I were recently working on some kata bunkai and I accidentally clipped him with a strike...


----------



## Makalakumu (May 3, 2006)

I meant to immediately apologize, but he decided that now was the time to pay me back for 24 years of being the younger brother.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, *Kid* (aka...Mark)!  Just to let ya know, there's more where that came from ya here!

:btg: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Carol (May 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Mark!  


Ain't it great to be part of a loving family?  :rofl:


----------

